# Hanging bibs



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hanging bibs in closet vs folding and putting in drawer....

Anybody do this and see a negative effect on the elasticity of the bib straps?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I hate to admit it but I have several bibs that I still use that are 10 years old (good quality Santini!). No problems hanging them, and I do wash them after every ride.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use hangers with the plastic coated clips. I turn the bib upside down and clip the leg just past the grippy strip at the end of the leg. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Been hanging my bibs by the straps from S hooks for years. Sometimes by one strap, sometimes too. No issues.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I just throw them in a pile in a drawer and that is definitely fine (point being no need to take up closet space if that's limited) but hanging them will be fine. The stress is nothing compared to actually wearing them and the extra time as compared to wearing them wouldn't be a material factor.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback, looks like no need for concern. Just wanted to be sure, the things are so expensive and when you find a pair you like you want them to last forever.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

tlg said:


> Been hanging my bibs by the straps from S hooks for years. Sometimes by one strap, sometimes too. No issues.


Just to add... I hang them wet to dry. So there's that extra weight.
No issues.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

tlg said:


> Just to add... I hang them wet to dry. So there's that extra weight.
> No issues.


I started hanging mine from the lag because they are wet after hand washing. Nice to know normal hanging wet bibs has no effect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> I started hanging mine from the lag because they are wet after hand washing. Nice to know normal hanging wet bibs has no effect.


I wash mine in the machine so they're spun. Not as wet and heavy as from hand washing. 
But I don't think you'd have any problems.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

tlg said:


> I wash mine in the machine so they're spun. Not as wet and heavy as from hand washing.
> But I don't think you'd have any problems.


Ty for the weight clarification. I have some bibs that’ll go in the washer. It’s just hab it at this point... My faves get hand washed still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stan01 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've been hanging my bibs for years now with no ill effect. I've just started hand washing my kit again after each ride now as opposed to washing everything in the washer at the end of the week. I started doing this for a couple of reasons. Accumulating a week's worth of cycling kit & then washing it in the machine can lead to funky odors that build up on the fabric. Yeah I tried vinegar but wasn't happy that my kit smelled like vinegar all the time & I didn't feel like spending extra for the special enzyme sports wash. Also the sweat, sun block & any energy drink spilt on the fabric actually degrades the material.

I used to wash my kit using the normal cycle but found that the compression leg gripper fabric gets stretched & that happened to my arm sleeve grippers as well. So I just hand wash & let it drip dry on hangers. When it stops dripping after say an hour, I just use a clean bath towel to roll the kit into to absorb the rest of the water & then hang again to fully air dry. I actually find this less time consuming as you can just let the kit soak after getting home & take care of it later. The bonus of doing all this is that if I want to wear the same kit again the next day, its clean & fresh & ready to go. I've got a couple of new kits that I've started doing this with & I've must have washed them 10 x now & it still looks like new.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Most of the high quality bibs are with good materiel and spandex which will have no issue on hanging them. But if I personally will like to hang them the left way, it is nothing about the quality of the bibs, it is just my preference to hope they can use for longer time.


----------

